# WNBA All Star 2006 (hold your breath)



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Its the WNBA All Star Game, baby! Although not as exciting as the NBA All Star festivities,
its still a great thing to watch...
I think as time ticks down (wayy down) it will improve, 
and maybe someday, someway, somehow, 
it can match up with its counterparts..
lets face it, people today would rather watch the NHL All Star game than this....

Anyway, it seems as if there has been a few replacements on the rosters due to injury:


> -- Taj McWilliams-Franklin, Tangela Smith, Candice Dupree and Michelle Snow named as replacement players --
> -- Will Replace Injured Players Tamika Catchings, Becky Hammon, Nykesha Sales and Tina Thompson --


Who would've thunk it...Michelle Snow, 2-time WNBA All Star.
--------------------------------------------------------------
*EASTERN CONFERENCE ALL-STAR STARTERS * 





































*EASTERN CONFERENCE ALL-STAR RESERVES* 
*Katie Douglas F 
Cheryl Ford F 
Tamika Whitmore F 
Katie Smith G 
Alana Beard G 
Deanna Nolan G 
Taj McWilliams-Franklin ** 
Tangela Smith ** 
Candice Dupree **  * 

*WESTERN CONFERENCE ALL-STAR STARTERS * 





































*WESTERN CONFERENCE ALL-STAR RESERVES* 
*Sophia Young F 
Tina Thompson F* 
Lisa Leslie C 
Diana Taurasi G 
Seimone Augustus G 
Cappie Pondexter G 
Michelle Snow ** C  * 
*= Injured, will not play
**= Replacement

*Tuesday's events:*


> Staley at the Buzzer: In her last All-Star Game, Comets guard Dawn Staley hit the final shot at the buzzer to best Katie Douglas and win in the All-Star 3-Point Challenge.





> Augustus Takes It: Lynx rookie phenom Seimone Augustus had the best time and knocked off defending champion Sue Bird in the Dribble, Dish and Swish Challenge



*Hmmm.......And who said WNBA players were ugly?! I honestly didnt know Sophia Young looked that good (she is beautiful)..look out Cappie, I think I gotta make room for another prospect.*




























































































*Have you seen her?​*I have..and she's wonderful. :angel:​


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Lol! You went all out, huh? :laugh: I didn't see the neither the Skills competition nor the 3-point shoot-out. I saw Dawn talking on ESPN last night. Hopefully, Dawn will be lights-out from behind the arc in the 2nd half.

Anyway, just like in previous years, I expect the West to prevail. Let's go West! :banana:

Btw, what happend to Tina?
_________________________________________________________________________________

Did you guys watch the MLB All-Star Game? I watched most of it. It pales in comparison to the NBA and WNBA All-Star Games.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Tina strained one of her calves during the LA game. She will be out six weeks...or most of the regular season that is left. I am not sure how the Comets will fare with this development.

Cbobby...why didn't you post the photo of my girl LJ??? Too hot for you???

And yes, the West should take it going away.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

yea i did go all out on this one..i do things BIG..especially when im bored.

4ever, LJ is pictured right below Candace Dupree(2nd row, last one at the end)

I didnt see the Tuesday night things also, they had it on too eary.(1:00pm) 
I watched a little of the MLB All Star game, but it got boring reallllyyyy quick..I couldnt do it, lol.


Cometsbiggestfan said:


> Did you guys watch the MLB All-Star Game? I watched most of it. It *pales* in comparison to the NBA and WNBA All-Star Games.


What do you mean by _pale_? 

As far as the regular season is concerned, I think our championship run is almost done unless somebody can step up off the bench. Tari Phillips, maybe? Shes got the experience.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

CbobbyB said:


> What do you mean by _pale_?
> 
> As far as the regular season is concerned, I think our championship run is almost done unless somebody can step up off the bench. Tari Phillips, maybe? Shes got the experience.


You've never heard of that?  I mean the MLB All-Star game is no where close to being entertaining like the WNBA and NBA. It's so boring.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

I meant her glamour shot, like the other one's you posted. I mean you got old high blonde Katie Douglas shinin' out there...thought you might punch up the MVP of the World for comparison.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Cometsbiggestfan said:


> You've never heard of that?  I mean the MLB All-Star game is no where close to being entertaining like the WNBA and NBA. It's so boring.


No I've never heard of it. Im black. Blk folks dont use the word pale, sweetie......lol


4ever, what the hell are you talking about? lol
her picture is right below Candace! there are 3 rows. 5 pics on each row excluding the 3rd row which has 3.
Here it is again








If thats not glamour, then I dont know what is.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Thanks for the iso...I didn't see that I needed to sliiiiiiide my page over...

yes sir...there's my girl!!! Tall drink of water, that one. nfire:


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

:laugh: "You so crazy" lol


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

CbobbyB said:


> No I've never heard of it. Im black. Blk folks dont use the word pale, sweetie......lol


What the heck? I've heard black people use it. Just because you lack vocabulary doesn't mean every other black person does. Just thought you should know. 


The East won!  Thank GOD I didn't watch the game or else I would've been pissed.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Cometsbiggestfan said:


> What the heck? I've heard black people use it. Just because you lack *vocanulary* doesn't mean every other black person does. TJust thought you should know.
> 
> 
> The East won!  Thank GOD I didn't watch the game or else I would've been pissed.


Gurl, ya got me cracking up, lol! What the hell is "vocanulary"----vocabulary? (yea, i know its a typo)

Katie Douglas, All Star MvP..that sounds weird.
This game wasnt as exciting as last years, but it was cool to see Snow "throw it down" 2wards the end. Seems kind of embarrassing having 6 active players (7 if you count Tina) on the West named to the All Decade team, only to get beat up by some "regulars." It sure would've been nice if Cynthia [Cooper] could've thrown on a uniform because they [West] stunk it up. The East had a younger team..not that it means anything...............SO, if anybody didnt see this game, you sure as hell didnt miss anything.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Didn't miss anything unless you like Lil' Petey Whalen running up and down the court...taking control of the game and the lane!!! I loves me some Lindsay Whalen.

The West stunk it up, and they have LLL to thank for their performance. A very un-Leslie like performance last night.

Maybe the West's squad won't party as much before the game next year.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

4ever_bball_fan said:


> Didn't miss anything unless you like Lil' Petey Whalen running up and down the court...taking control of the game and the lane!!! I loves me some Lindsay Whalen.
> 
> The West stunk it up, and they have *LLL * to thank for their performance. A very un-Leslie like performance last night.
> 
> Maybe the West's squad won't party as much before the game next year.


Whats that? (LLL)

and Swoopes was making all those comments about the East not having a chance..haHa


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Sorry...Lisa Leslie Longwood...


Cbobby...I am needing my LJ fix for the day...what about posting one of those "orange" uni photos from last night??? Did you like her kicks??? Da bombza, from head to toe!!


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

LoL..I didnt see her shoes..Whats with you and LJ? lol..LJ this..LJ that..


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Did you note that your post was NUMBER 15???!!!

Hey, I pimp Lauren to whomever will listen. She gets some stroke, but not enough, if you ask me. Did you see her play back in 2003 and 2004, before the shins became such an issue for her??? Absolutely a dream on the court. I sat next to a gentleman courtside from Lake Charles during a 2004 game between the Comets and Storm, and asked him if he knew anything about LJ, and of course he didn't. He was on his annual trip to see the Comets play, brought the entire family as part of their vacation...really nice folks.

As we watched the game, he started paying attention to Lauren and Tina, how they go at it against each other. Lauren hit a couple of fade away jumpers, and blocked a couple of shots that had ole buddy just sitting there shaking his LSU clad head!! He was mesmerized. And, I got to tell him that LJ's mother actually attended LSU back in the late 70's, and still has records for the Lady Bengals' program.

So, yeah, I'm her pimp.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

4ever_bball_fan said:


> Did you note that your post was NUMBER 15???!!!
> 
> Hey, I pimp Lauren to whomever will listen. She gets some stroke, but not enough, if you ask me. Did you see her play back in 2003 and 2004, before the shins became such an issue for her??? Absolutely a dream on the court. I sat next to a gentleman courtside from Lake Charles during a 2004 game between the Comets and Storm, and asked him if he knew anything about LJ, and of course he didn't. He was on his annual trip to see the Comets play, brought the entire family as part of their vacation...really nice folks.
> 
> ...




You're more like stalker. :biggrin:

J/k.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

You've been to my house and seen all my memorabilia??? OH NO!!!! :eek8: 

I am much better adjusted than a stalker...Lord have mercy.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

OMG! LoL! Where did that come from?! damn, lol..your an obsessed fan


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

*Cbobby* gets:








*

Cometsbiggest* gets:










and last but not least, *4ever* gets:











Your Welcome


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

My picture is the best. I think you better edit that LJ picture, CBobby. The mods might suspend you for posting it. Besides, I don't want to look at a naked picture of her all day.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

She ain't "nekid" in that picture...all the pertinent parts are covered...so to speak.

That made my day...I haven't stopped laughing yet. :rotf:

Remove it if you think it is best for the board...


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Ok..fixed..damn.

**** them mods!!....Im just playing, moderators..please dont ban me.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

hey 4ever , if you go to google images, and search Lauren Jackson, you can get the "original" pic there...there is also some of her showing some serious skin, lol..


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Seen 'em, and got the book. Thanks. Did I tell you I got to meet her on June 25th when the Comets played the Storm at TC?? She was very sweet, and very tall. I didn't dare attempt to look her in the eyes, because I might have fallen over backwards looking up...LOL.

My brush with greatness. Didn't we talk about me being short before??? Same thing with Katie Feenstra...that child is a tree!! Also very sweet.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

you even have the book?!!?..:rofl: 

eww, why would you wanna talk to Feenstra? She looks goofy..just like Katie Douglas, lol.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Katie is a Godly woman, like me. We both love the Lord...and she is really nice, if you met her.

So, can't I be a fan of both LJ and Feenstra??? I hope so...


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

4ever_bball_fan said:


> She ain't "nekid" in that picture...all the pertinent parts are covered...so to speak.
> 
> That made my day...I haven't stopped laughing yet. :rotf:
> 
> Remove it if you think it is best for the board...


I'm not the mod anymore.  Stepped down Monday.


----------



## danred7 (Apr 19, 2006)

CbobbyB said:


>


I've always had a thing for Diana Taurasi. Don't know why.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

4ever_bball_fan said:


> Katie is a Godly woman, like me. We both love the Lord...and she is really nice, if you met her.
> 
> So, can't I be a fan of both LJ and Feenstra??? I hope so...


Of course you can be a fan, my little munchkin drop!...I just think Feenstra, LJ, and Douglas all look alike. 


Cometsbiggestfan said:


> I'm not the mod anymore.  Stepped down Monday.


I knew there was something different around here, just didnt know what it was, :laugh: :rofl: :laugh: :rofl:...shut up!


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Cbob...don't be hatin' on the blondies...OK??? 

At least Feenstra's is closer to natural than the other two..LOL...her big Scandinavian-self!!


----------

